# oem earphones sold on websites like shopclues and focalprice ..are they worth it??



## l2azor (Jan 10, 2013)

hi guys..

i just came across some earphones being sold on focalprice and shopclues for pretty darn good price..beats by dre,sony,skullcandy ,sennheiser, etc all are available

Sony MDR-EX085 High Quality S around Sound 3.5mm Audio Headphone
Mobiles & Tablets :: Mobile & Tablet Accessories :: Earphones :: SONY EX088 OEM In Ear 3.5mm Jack Earphone Headphone for MP3 MP4 Mobile Ipod - Blue - ShopClues.com:
Mobiles & Tablets :: Mobile & Tablet Accessories :: Earphones :: SONY OEM In Ear 3.5mm Jack Earphone Headphone for MP3 MP4 Mobile Ipod - ShopClues.com:
Beats By Dr Dre In Ear Headphone for nokia samsung sony ipod ipad iphone and tablets High Quality OEM
Computers :: Accessories :: Headphones & Headsets :: Skullcandy OEM In Ear 3.5mm Jack Earphone Headphone for MP3 MP4 Mobile Ipod - ShopClues.com:


oem i know means original equipment manufacturer..there are so many of these OEMs on these websites...so i have some questions related to these..follows:

1)are these original or refurbished ones or duplicate ones?
2)if anyone has bought these can someone review them??


----------



## ratul (Jan 10, 2013)

l2azor said:


> hi guys..
> 
> i just came across some earphones being sold on focalprice and shopclues for pretty darn good price..beats by dre,sony,skullcandy ,sennheiser, etc all are available
> 
> ...



looks like to me the same one's, which our roadside vendors sell saying: "bhaiya original sony ke earphones hai 150 mei lelo.."..


----------

